# What should I look for in a salary package?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm interview with ADEC and have my cv in with several other schools and universities in the UAE. I will be bringing my spouse and 2 children with me. Spouse will most likely be a stay at home and kids will be doing distance education through our home country. We're open to living just about anywhere that has decent internet for the kids to do their studies on. 

So, for a family of 4, what do we need?


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

For teachers I think Adec offer best salary, based in experience. University wise I've no idea!


----------

